# 1987 300zx T-TOP



## DamianVGayle (Apr 23, 2005)

I have an 87 300zx, and I'm looking for some body kits. the ones I've seen, looks out dated. dose anyone have any info?


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

DamianVGayle said:


> I have an 87 300zx, and I'm looking for some body kits. the ones I've seen, looks out dated. dose anyone have any info?


http://www.az-zbum.com/information.body.kits.shtml


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

DamianVGayle said:


> I have an 87 300zx, and I'm looking for some body kits. the ones I've seen, looks out dated. dose anyone have any info?


Well the thing is it's a 1987 car... They won't be making new body kits for an old car. The demand isn't high enough.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Well the thing is it's a 1987 car... They won't be making new body kits for an old car. The demand isn't high enough.


Not to mention, the Z31 being a bit square, lacks the swoopy details of later cars. The body kits that _are_ made for it match it nicely. Your only other altenative is to have one made custom, and that's probably a lot more money than you want to spend.


----------



## DamianVGayle (Apr 23, 2005)

Domdogg123 said:


> http://www.az-zbum.com/information.body.kits.shtml


Thanks alot dude, you dont know how long I've been lookin for this stuff. I've never driven it yet, cuz I still need to restore it. the dude sold it to me, dodnt take good care of it. inside is a complete mess, and the engine needs a tune up. and is leaking oil. its not driving in the best condition, but it drives. everything else is minor. does your 87 handle pretty well? I assume you have it hooked up like crazy. whats the top speed? and can u drift race pretty good, with an 87?


----------

